# Marineland Double Bright LED for Planted Aquarium



## kodawg9 (Dec 25, 2013)

Hi All, just got myself a 20g tall tank for my betta and I plan on planting this aquarium (not NPT with this tank). Does the Marineland Double Bright LED work sufficiently enough for a tank filled with low-medium light plants? 

Here's the link to the light I'm referring to: http://www.amazon.com/Marineland-32991-Aquarium-Lighting-24-Inch/dp/B0032536QK/

I have a 5 gallon Marineland hex right now and I have an anubias, anacaris, and water wisteria growing well, and I was planning on sticking with these plants for the 20G (and adding some other low/medium light plants). 


I know the Marineland reef lights would be much better for planted aquariums but I'm not quite willing to go that expensive at this point. If anyone has any other suggestions for lights, that'd be greatly appreciated! Still trying to figure out the hood/light combo so I'd be fine with either a glass top and attachable light or the full blown hood/light combo. Thanks for the help!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

I wouldn't use any LED's for planted tanks unless the company has put out more information on PAR and other things plant related. I own the Marineland Single Brite and it didn't do nothing for even my low light plants. I mean, I didn't really get algae with them either but it doesn't help if your plants don't grow either haha. Honestly though, just get some fluorescents, low wattage but at least 6,500K color and you'll be set to go! It's a heck of a lot cheaper as well.


----------



## frankiefire (Feb 26, 2013)

I agree. I tried led's and they didn't grow anything in my 20 gallon tank. I went with this setup and it's working out much better. http://www.ebay.com/itm/T5-Dual-24-...760?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43bc5656d0


----------



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

We have LED lights on both of our 40 gallon tanks that are made for planted aquariums and the plants grow like crazy. It doesn't matter what kind of light you use so long as the light is formulated for plant growth, either will grow plants just fine. Same thing goes for flourescent lights, buy one that isn't in the right light range and it's not going to grow your plants well. 

Just do your research before you buy and choose a light wisely. Your plant success all depends on the light you put on the tank. 

We chose LEDs so lessen the amount of replacement lights needed/power bill and just because we wanted to try it. I have nothing bad to say about the LEDs.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Yeah, it does depend on the LED's, I know Finnex has some good ones and they have given us PAR ratings for certain heights, I'm not sure where they are but I know they released them somewhere lol. But I wouldn't use the Marineland on a planted tank still, I had them on a 10 gallon and a 33 gallon and they still did nothing for my tanks. So while some LED's are good, I wouldn't use the Marineland ones is all.


----------



## kodawg9 (Dec 25, 2013)

I was just looking at the Finnex. I really would prefer going the LED route so I may just go this route.

I found the PAR data below:
Fugeray 24"









Ray2 24"










I don't intend to go high tech with my planted aquarium, so I figure the Ray2 might be a bit overkill with algae? Based on the Fugeray par values and the estimated height of the light of about 15-16" (after accounting for minus 2" gravel height in the tank and 1-2" height above the tank), would the Fugeray be sufficient enough for low/medium light plants?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Yeah the Finnex Fugeray would be fine to go with, I agree the Ray2 would definitely give too much algae without CO2 running and high growth plants. But the regular Fugeray should be fine to go with.


----------



## kodawg9 (Dec 25, 2013)

Thanks for the help! I'm going to be patient with this process as I want to do this correctly, but I'm hoping I'll have the tank/plants all set up by end of January with careful planning.


----------



## chibikaie (Nov 16, 2013)

I have the Fugeray on a 40 gallon breeder, and it is in the low to medium light range. If I'm not mistaken, your tank is actually a little bit taller than mine, so you should be good to go with low light plants.


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

well most lights will not give you par, I go by lumens, but even then it takes some thinking a 13 watt cfl bulb has about 800 lumens but over half of the light has to be bounced off a reflector to get to where it need to go and all the bouncing causes it to lose par/lumens. led lighting the light is all going the right diretion so it takes less lumens, the 24-36 inch version of that light has 800 lumens so it would be low light at best, I got a 3600 lumen 36 in led light from ebay from topdogsellers for 85 dollars free shipping it is on a 40 b and does really well, all the red plants are red, I just got a 8000 lumen 36 in led one from the same people for 150, I just got it today so we will see how it works it is on a 46 gal bowfront, but it is bright and yeah nice, they are both made by beamworks


----------

